# Updating remote laptops without VPN?



## A0565 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi,

I am not sure if this is the correct forum for this question, but I am running Windows server 2008 and generally do updates of flash/java/reader through GPO, but I have a lot of laptop clients that aren't on my network and I currently have no remote access to them. Is there a way for me to remotely update the apps I named as well as verify windows updates are done on remote machines? are there any recommendations for 3rd party apps that can do this without access to my LAN?


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Have you looked at KACE?

http://software.dell.com/kace/


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

One of our large corporate clients uses LANDesk: http://www.landesk.com/index.aspx


----------



## axonjaxon (Jul 14, 2015)

teamviewer? logmein123? not sure of any other free remote software


----------

